# Questions About Glorfindel



## 1stvermont (Dec 10, 2018)

Is this a valid quote? I found it online and wanted to check.
_

"Then became again a living incarnate person, but was permitted to dwell in the Blessed Realm; for he had regained the primitive innocence and grace of the Eldar. For long years he remained in Valinor, in reunion with the Eldar who had not rebelled, and in the companionship of the Maiar. To these he had now become almost an equal, for though he was an incarnate (to whom a bodily form not made or chosen by himself was necessary) his spiritual power had been greatly enhanced by his self-sacrifice.
-History of Middel Earth The Last Writings, Glorfindel

_





Also where does it come from in LOTR that the witch kind ran from Glorfindel?


----------



## Elthir (Dec 14, 2018)

This quote hails from one of the two late essays where Tolkien decides that Glorfindel of Rivendell is Glorfindel of Gondolin reincarnated. And the encounter with the Witch-king is from _The Return of the King_, Appendix A part four:

"Then the Witch-king laughed, and none that heard it ever forgot the horror of that cry. But Glorfindel rode up then on his white horse, and in the midst of his laughter the Witch-king turned to flight and passed into the shadows. For night came down on the battlefield, and he was lost, and none saw whither he went."

Hmm. His white horse.


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 14, 2018)

Galin said:


> This quote hails from one of the two late essays where Tolkien decides that Glorfindel of Rivendell is Glorfindel of Gondolin reincarnated. And the encounter with the Witch-king is from _The Return of the King_, Appendix A part four:
> 
> "Then the Witch-king laughed, and none that heard it ever forgot the horror of that cry. But Glorfindel rode up then on his white horse, and in the midst of his laughter the Witch-king turned to flight and passed into the shadows. For night came down on the battlefield, and he was lost, and none saw whither he went."
> 
> Hmm. His white horse.




Thanks once more for your knowledge.


----------

